# NTS MCAT Paper For Sindh Medical Universities Students



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

is there no one who had given nts paper for dmc n smc????


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

I did! But yeah this website makes it look like nobody actually applies to Sindh medical unis 
Anyway I didn't do so well (just 60%) seeing as I had just 3 weeks to get ready (and for the second week I got typhoid.....so yeah you can imagine just how well the revision went) 
I've got an overall 72% mark - what about you?
What other unis did you apply to?


----------



## Infinitepotential (Oct 11, 2013)

I gave it too.How much did you get?


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

Great than you do well.... 3 weeks are I think to less. I also scored the same as you..... No I only gave baqai and now not confirmed what I should do..... What you have planned. And by the way from where you did your fsc???? And you have witnessed any one who have scored 80%???

- - - Updated - - -

Now you are behaving like my friends they insist the same thing


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

I didn't do FSc - I did A-Levels from another country. And yeah, personally I would have studied more but...stuff happened so whatever what's done is done. And yes, apparently 4 people scored in the 80s for the NTS test. It was in the newspaper.
I also applied for Bahria & Liaquat. I've been accepted to DIMC (since I'm an international). 
You could apply to Karachi Medical & Dental College (KMDC) - their forms haven't come out yet, and their entrance test is late October (23rd if I remember correctly?) I might apply there too. And worst case scenario - you could go for BDS? But you never know our overall percentage may get you a seat in SMC? Inshallah


----------



## arfasafet (Jul 17, 2013)

what was the difficulty level of the test?was it like mcat more generalized or followed some other pattren


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

The test is 100 Questions - 10 English, 30 each for Bio, Physics & Chem.
It's based on the FSc books (the books for the Sindh textbook board? Any bookstore here will know what you're talking about) Although this year there were more A-Level type questions and people didn't do as well. 
It's a bit like MCAT, though the knowledge you need for MCAT might be a bit more detailed.
---
Also question to you guys - Is SMC a good uni? Especially for foreigners?


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

oohhh sorry for late late reply.. i got admission in bds.. and i dont think its a worst case i think its my fate

- - - Updated - - -

yes it was very very differnt pattern.. in fact it was from the a levels... the paper was damn confusing and conceptual


----------



## charm_gurl (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh congrats! I got an overseas seat for MBBS, but I decided to not go for SMC in the end.
Nah I don't see BDS as a worse fate - it's still a good career and maybe you won't suffer all the stress doctors will in med school  Have classes started for you then?


----------



## Musa_Jutt (Feb 1, 2013)

what are best books for preparation of mcat conducted by nts?


----------



## naveen (Aug 23, 2013)

*Admission In Medical Colleges Of Karachi*

How to apply in medical colleges of Karachi?


----------



## Musa_Jutt (Feb 1, 2013)

Some universities take admissions on the bases MCAT.. and Some conducts their Own and some via NTS


----------

